# Roots rock reggae.........make your growbox happy !!! :)



## MUFFINBOMBO (Jun 16, 2013)

HI TO ALL OF PEOPLE WHO SPEND SOME NICE TIME HERE.....
I'M FROM ITALY (excuse by bad english).... I love reggae music and I think is the best musical vibration wich i can give to my plants....
I think that wind and reggae, good sun (  ) make flowers more strong....
DIFFERENT HOURS IN THE MORNING CAN GIVE DIFFERENT VIBEZ:

EARLY MORNING: DUB MUSIC

MIDDAY: ROOTS MUSIC AND NEW ROOTS ( OLD SIZZLA, JUNIOR KELLY, ANTHONYB)

EARLY AFTERNOON: BOB MARLEY'S TIME

AFTERNOON: DUB MUSIC AGAIN

NIGHT: DANCEHALL

IF YOU LOVE REGGAE MUSIC TRY THIS AT HOME.....AND HAVE A NICE TIME


----------



## cocakola (Jun 16, 2013)

Booom.............


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 16, 2013)

never been a huge fan of reggae but here is one tune I do enjoy.

[video=youtube;e28MdKi20XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e28MdKi20XU[/video]


----------



## MUFFINBOMBO (Jun 27, 2013)

cocakola said:


> booom.............


blessed love


----------



## MUFFINBOMBO (Jun 27, 2013)

shotgun420 said:


> never been a huge fan of reggae but here is one tune i do enjoy.
> 
> [video=youtube;e28mdki20xu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e28mdki20xu[/video]


nice tune...mistycal music is a natural power for plants !!!


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

MUFFINBOMBO said:


> HI TO ALL OF PEOPLE WHO SPEND SOME NICE TIME HERE.....
> I'M FROM ITALY (excuse by bad english).... I love reggae music and I think is the best musical vibration wich i can give to my plants....
> I think that wind and reggae, good sun (  ) make flowers more strong....
> DIFFERENT HOURS IN THE MORNING CAN GIVE DIFFERENT VIBEZ:
> ...


Blessings And Greetings
Here's Our Latest Mix
Its Always 4-20 In Zion Volume #2
Play It Share It Download It Smoke To It
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------



## Mustaine4prez (Nov 5, 2015)

Not sure if there's any metal heads in here but I'm one and also like the reggae from time to time. 
This band is a unique mix between metal and Reggea. There called Skindred and there one of my favourite bands going right now. 

They have many albums but here is a link to Roots Rock Riot. Solid album for sure. 

Enjoy.


----------

